# How's 4health?



## tac (Mar 5, 2013)

My mix puppy has been sick for the past week or so and had lost all interest in her food. She'd nimble here or there, but she was much more interested in our table scraps or the cat's food. She'd also had diarrhea, and we really weren't sure if it was worms (she has been dewormed once by the vet) or something else. Last night she got really sick, not throwing up, but she did have a couple of accidents in the house, which she has only done once since we've gotten her, and it was green diarrhea. She was also really tired, and the only time she'd wake up is when she'd have to go outside.

I freaked out, of course, and was certain she'd caught parvo or something from one of her socialization trips to Lowes. Then I calmed down and decided to look at her food. Apparently, Beneful is bad and tends to cause problems like that.

Spent most of the night researching new food and monitoring her. (Just in case it was parvo. ) We decided to get 4health, mostly because Blue Buffalo Wilderness is a little to far out of our price range.

She wouldn't eat the Beneful all day, so finally we broke down and rushed went to Tractor Supply and got a bag of 4health and a couple of cans of the wet food. We fixed her some dinner when we ate, and she actually ate! AND she wasn't at our feet begging for food! She didn't ate as much as she did on Beneful, though.

Anyway, I'm wondering how your dog (or dogs) do on 4health. Should we shovel out the extra $10-20 to buy wilderness or another food? Any suggestions about what that food should be (if we should switch)? Are those recalls from last year something we should be worried about? Thanks.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

I feed all four of my dogs 4Health Salmon and Potatoes. The dogs are doing great on it and my vet has been impressed with their coats. It is a 4 star food on The Dog Food Advisor site. I wouldn't worry about the recalls. The food is made by Diamond, which makes and sells a huge volume of food. Occasionally, some of it will get recalled just because of the large volume. Blue Buffalo has also been recalled, as have many other brands of dog food.


----------



## tac (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah, I've heard that some dogs do really well on it, and several people that stopped to pet Scout were talking about how well it made their dogs' coats look. 

I guess I'm just being a little paranoid about the recall thing, but this whole pet food thing is kind of new to me. Usually we just buy the food that looks the best at the grocery store, without reading what actually goes into it. After researching what they put in some pet food, though, I can honestly say we'll never do that again. 

Since Scout seems to have some stomach problems or something, I was just wondering if allergies, upset stomachs, or anything like that was common with 4health.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I have just switched all of mine over from Diamond Athletes/Performance to 4Health Salmon and Potato, mainly because of my PF dog . Must say I am impressed with the quality of the food. It is a couple of bucks more expensive and overall you get 5 pounds less in the bag but it's well worth it and a good alternative since every other food that contains Salmon is so darn expensive. 

I'll definitely stick with 4Health from now on.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

My dogs did fabulously on 4health. Never had any problems. Only reason we don't currently feed it now was because when we changed duty stations this last time, the nearest TSC was 45 minutes one way. Now we have one just a couple miles down the road but we're feeding Chicken Soup. I'd go back to 4health with no issues.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have no complaints about 4Health, but I found the Diamond Naturals dry food a little better in ingredients, and a little cheaper, also larger bags which is a plus for me. I do by the 4Health cans though when I use any canned food. 

I think it is much better than Beneful.


----------



## GermanShepherdDog (Mar 26, 2012)

The chicken and rice and Performance are the only okay ones. Their other foods are filled with junk.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GermanShepherdDog said:


> The chicken and rice and Performance are the only okay ones. Their other foods are filled with junk.


This is an interesting statement. Could you please explain which brand you dislike, and list the ingredients you object to in which formula.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

GermanShepherdDog said:


> The chicken and rice and Performance are the only okay ones. Their other foods are filled with junk.


You really have no idea what you are talking about. Take a look at the 4Health Salmon and Potato, among others.


----------

